# Teaching in Kuwait



## Via (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi there
Are there any teachers from Kuwait in this forum. I have accepted a teaching position in Kuwait and would appreciate any suggestions and advice. This is my first international placement, so I am not sure what to expect. 

Thanks 
Via


----------

